# Ryan Couture Joins Bellator MMA: Here are Four Reasons Why You Should Care



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Ryan Couture, the son of UFC Hall of Famer and MMA legend Randy Couture, recently signed with Bellator MMA. The move is a huge step, considering that the younger Couture tried his hand in the Ultimate Fight Championship (a the promotion his father helped build), and was cut after a few fights. The signing also goes to show that like his father, the younger Couture thinks for himself. Here are four reasons why you should care about Couture joining Bellator.
> 
> Opportunity to improve
> 
> ...


http://mmafiends.com/importance-ryan-coutures-joining-bellator-mma/


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Has he fought since getting cut by the UFC? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Had 2 fights in regionals, with 2 finishes. Against no-names though, so can't imagine he's going to turn up in Bellator and dominate.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This article really isn't making me _care_ about him signing with Bellator MMA. If he had signed with UFC it'd made made sense but no.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

AlanS said:


> Has he fought since getting cut by the UFC?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TL;DR? :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

He's only famous because of his father, otherwise he probably wouldn't even be in Bellator.

If he ever gets near a title shot, it will just go to show how shallow their division really is, at 31 he can still improve... but become a world champion? No.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

> Like Father, Like Son
> 
> One of the more interesting aspects of the signing is the fact that the Couture, like his father, has shown the ability to think for himself. This was already obvious when the Couture chose to continue fighting in the UFC even after his father had a falling out with UFC President Dana White. Ultimately, Couture was cut from the UFC, more likely because of his two fight loosing streak. In choosing to sign with a rival promotion, Couture has once again indicated that while his father has been involved with the rising promotion, he can still think for himself. Like his father he doesn’t bow to anyone.


I have nothing against him but he's never going to be a mma star because Ebola is going to kill us way before he enters his mid 40's.


Not to be a jerk but he has no place in the UFC and Ill be surprised if he doesn't become a wash out in Bella as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He had some good competitionin the UFC Iaquinta and Ross Pearson are no slouches.... I don't see Ryan fighting for a title here but I do see him adding some depth to the division as he continues to improve.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that his father started in his 30s as well and went onto become a multiple divisional champion. Randy also said that Ryan is better at submissions. That is saying something.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well remember that his father started in his 30s as well and went onto become a multiple divisional champion. Randy also said that Ryan is better at submissions. That is saying something.


That was light years ago when Randy was fighing opponents that had never even heard the term "well rounded"

If Ryan would have gotten into MMA with the skill set that he currently has in his dads era he'd probably be on a 7 fight UFC win streak right now..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess that would make sense.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I know he has his dads genes but I dont think he can wear his dads pants.

I guess Im being fickle but like I said I dont think he's that good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

His Dad's pants you mean?


----------

